# Guatemala resorts?



## glenn1000 (Dec 3, 2006)

My wife wants to take our teenage son to Guatemala this summer. There are two available resorts with RCI and II (the same ones with both exchange companies) and I wonder if anyone has been to Guatemala on an exchange. There is only one review for one resort and that is several years old. I wonder if it is worth exchanging to this area as I hear that loding is inexpensive. Also, I wonder how convenient it would be to stay in one place to tour the area. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 3, 2006)

*Guatamala*

I've been to Guatamala twice but never on an exchange.  It is a beatiful country with some amazing sites.  I was at some great places like an active volcano, a wonderful lakeside resort, Tekal (Myan ruins), Chicastinango, and Antigua.  

Shortly after I was there last in 1989 or 1990 the 3 week study tour I was on was cancelled indefinitely due to political unrest.  In fact, when coming down from the active volcano (just outside Guatamala City) we were walking on this path and some bandits tried to hold us up.  We were dumb college students and since they were on the higher side of the trail and we were at least 10 yards down the trail so we just hauled it and got around the next bend rather quickly.

All this to say, I have dreamed of taking my wife there to visit.  Unfortunately, it will be a while before we can do that.  There is so much more on our list before this trip.

If you want me to get some more definites, send me a PM and I'll make some phone calls.

Hope this helps...


----------



## eal (Dec 4, 2006)

A few years ago my niece and nephew were on a round-the-world trip and I got them a week at Villa Antigua in Antigua Guatemala via RCI Extra Vacations.  They loved it, and found it very luxurious and safe.


----------



## cirkus (Dec 4, 2006)

My wife & I recently returned from 10 days in Guatemala, but not on an exchange. We wanted to see the country thru my daughter's (26 yrs old) eyes, who spent 6 months backpacking/working there. Needless to say, accomodations weren't her top priority, so with one exception, I can't give you any hotel suggestions. We stayed in a small place in Antigua and used it as a base to travel from, also staying in other parts of the country for a night here and there. In addition to flying to and from Flores to see Tikal on a same day tour, we put 900 miles on a rental car. Some suggestions:
-If you're going to travel, you'll need someone who is Spanish speaking.
-We felt save pretty much everywhere we went, but don't drive at night. Very hard to see the roads and large potholes. We blew out 2 tires on a major highway doing that, and luckily were rescued by Hertz and Provial, the 
highway police. 
-Definitely visit Lake Attitlan. Check out Aaculaax Hotel. http://en.aaculaax.com/hotelaaculaax.html
-Visit Semuc Champey. 
-Only go to Guatemala City for the airport
-Very good travel agent there that is a friend of my daughter's is Mitzy, who's website is http://www.atravel.com.gt/. tell her Jessika's dad suggested you call her.
I've run out of time now, but if you want more info, feel free to ask or PM.
Bill


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 4, 2006)

cirkus your recommendations are spot on.  I loved the Lake Attitlan area.  It was breath taking.  I couldn't remember the name.  And Tikal is great.

The city might not be great but there are definitely things to do there.  We went to the zoo and like I said before we hiked up the volcano only an hours drive or so away!  Seeing that lava bubbling was amazing!!!


----------



## cirkus (Dec 5, 2006)

We also climbed Pacaya, which was amazing. The other thing I wanted to recommend was buying a cellphone and SIM card. Relatively cheap. Phone was about $50, and the SIM card was about $30 I think for many more minutes than we could use, and I was in touch with my office etc daily. Cell coverage is pretty good other than in Semuc Champey. Not worth renting the phone. Be careful with ATM machines. They've had a problem with ATM scams where the machine gets rigged and won't return your card. Scammer can then retrieve it and empty your account. Have the phone number of the bank with you to call, and carry a 2nd means of obtaining cash. 

Lastly, and I don't know how to put this delicately, but in much of Central America (found it in Costa Rica too), except in the luxury hotels (not sure about the timeshares), you cannot not flush toilet paper, as their septic systems can't handle it. You just have to get past that and enjoy the country, which is extraordinary. Nuf said.
Bill


----------



## CMF (Dec 5, 2006)

*"Quinta de las Flores"*

Check this out - not a time share, but a very unique hotel.
http://www.quintadelasflores.com/about-us.htm

I stayed in one of the Casitas for a week at it was magical.  The weekly rate is $110 a night.  Let me know if you have questions.

Charles


----------



## glenn1000 (Dec 10, 2006)

*We have booked!*

Thank you for all the great suggestions. 

I booked an exchange at the Villa Antingua and got reasonable airfare on TACA.   My wife and son plan to attend a Spanish school (my son is already fairly good) in Antigua so that will be convenient. I know they plan to visit Lake Attitlan and Chicastinango, plus whatever else they can manage in addition to school. Sounds like a great trip and I wish I could go too! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## cirkus (Dec 10, 2006)

They'll enjoy Antigua, which is very quaint, If I were going back, Villa Antingua is where I'd book, even though it's on the outskirts of town and maybe not walking distance to the restaurants and shops, particularly at night.  
Bill


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 10, 2006)

Great!  Glad to see it worked out for you.  I'm sure they will love it all.  When they return give an update on what they did, how they liked it, etc.


----------

